# Game 47: Celtics (18-28) at Clippers (26-17)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Los Angeles Clippers at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Friday, February 3rd, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Los Angeles Clippers' last game was against the Orlando Magic, *W*, 106-94 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Phoenix Suns, *L*, 94-102* (*boxscore*)*.

 The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Los Angeles Clippers, *W*, 111-92* (*boxscore*)*.

The Clippers won their last game (4-1 in their last five) but the Celtics have lost their last three games (1-4 in their last five). The Clippers are 10-10 away and the Celtics are 14-10 away. The Clippers score 97.9 points per game and give up 95.3 points per game. The Celtics score 98 points per game and give up 100 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the *Los **Angeles **Clippers **Forum **Game **Thread** !*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

gerald green will be activated for tonights game...although hes probably not gonna play


and also raef is gonna be back in the starting lineup...scalabrines entrace to the starting lineup was a "one hit wonder"


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> gerald green will be activated for tonights game...although hes probably not gonna play
> 
> 
> and also raef is gonna be back in the starting lineup...scalabrines entrace to the starting lineup was a "one hit wonder"


I don't know. Green could conceivably play tonight. We do need some offense off the bench..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good evening everybody, Perkins is the ****. That is all.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL at tommy thinkin raef was wally on the last play hahahaha


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins 

BTW, I hate Wally and Raef in at the same time...the only difference is Wally's *5*5 while Raef is *4*5


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> the only difference is Wally's 55 while Raef is 45


That and Wally's a vastly, vastly superior basketball player.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Perkins
> 
> BTW, I hate Wally and Raef in at the same time...the only difference is Wally's *5*5 while Raef is *4*5


And the other difference is Wally is better than Raef.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes but you can't see that when they're at the top of the key with the ball in their hands trying to make a pass. 

There's another difference though, Wally has a left knee brace while Raef has a right one.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Al is out...for a LONG time, HUGE ****ing sprain.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I didn't even see him actually falling on it, but cought a glimps of him grabbing the rebound and his foot falling over a Clippers'...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Caution: Severe sprain, do not watch if you can't take it. It's ugly and a shame.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Great now we're going to have to see Olowkandi get PT. 

Things just keep getting worse here in Boston.

Is it baseball season yet?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn, I must be bad luck. I got home and Al hurting himself was the first play I saw. I think he might be done for the season...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Damn, I must be bad luck. I got home and Al hurting himself was the first play I saw. I think he might be done for the season...


I didn't want to say that, but that's how bad it looks. :sad:

Thankfully, I'm not a doctor.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

als done for at least 2 months...that hurts


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greg: I hate to speculate, but Al may be done for the season.

Thankfully he's not a doctor either.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I didn't want to say that, but that's how bad it looks. :sad:
> 
> Thankfully, I'm not a doctor.


Dickerson thinks the same thing as us...

I'm actually starting to like Wally...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Perk is a damn beast.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Good job by West keeping the offensive board alive. Perk picked it up and put it in for 2...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Can Raef stop shooting now?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm about to turn off the TV, this is really depressing. We "get rid of Blount" to free up minutes for Perk and Al and the basketball gods screw us over.

It's not like we were going anywhere this year, but with two Big Al setbacks, next year may be another year where he has to get accustomed to...again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice job earning your money Greg.

Al's injured and he's interviewing Francona.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PGGI, put Gerald Green in.

Greg: Good news on Jefferson

Ankle sprain only.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How the hell is that a travel?

How does a ref see Perk's hands when he's behind him?

The ref that saw his hands didn't call it, why would the one that only sees his back call it?


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Man,I just wished Ricky was here...he could tear LA single-handedly like he did last season..


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

By the way - anyone notice that Pierce ticket promo they constantly play with him hitting 3's etc? In one shot he dunks on Khandi. I wonder if they'll change it...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice defense from Perkins


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Holy Olawakandi...Nice dunk...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What's this? Olowkandi has post moves?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh My Kandi

Wow...lol, THAT'S WHY HE WAS THE NUMBER ONE PICK, THAT'S WHY HE DESERVES A MAX CONTRACT.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

wow...its Kandi Time i guess.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

what the HELL was wallys father doing????


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It seems like I didn't miss much.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> what the HELL was wallys father doing????


ha! great question. Someone needs to tell him to never do that again.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Green!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Walter!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

no wonder why gerald doesnt play...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Garbage Time!


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Green Foul!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Uhhhh!

I give up!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i think i could drive by green


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Lol @ Gerald Green

Comes in, gives up 2 and a foul to Mobley, turns it over, makes a decent drive to the basket and misses, fouls again, then misses a jumper.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn, I was sure Green was going to hit a 20 pointer for the win...sigh, he blows, just cut him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Lol @ Gerald Green
> 
> Comes in, gives up 2 and a foul to Mobley, turns it over, makes a decent drive to the basket and misses, fouls again, then misses a jumper.




YOUTH BABY!!! go out and get somemore 18 yr olds for the celtics danny!!!


ok ok im kidding chill out ppl i like green


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

God dammit.

Wally with 6 and 10 assists in the last two games. He never had any playmaking duties, really, in Minny. Pierce hasn't been himself save for that one game since the trade. Ugh.

Our offense has been terrible since the trade. As for acquiring a "great shooter," 41% isn't gonna cut it for long, S.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Wally is the new Mullin... lol


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> Wally is the new Mullin... lol


Greeaat...That will fix all of our problems...


----------

